
Touch with Leap Motion: WebGL demo using Leap Motion and signed distance field - plurby
https://github.com/edankwan/touch-leap-motion
======
erikpukinskis
I am totally fascinated by SDFs. I can't help but wonder if we're not done
with meshes, and everything will just be clouds of SDFs in the near future.
Media Molecule's new engine has already gone there, and it looks incredible.
It's a fascinating convergence of particles and polygons. And the approach
jibes well with fast raytracing/raymarching... It just seems like a much
richer primitive to start with than a triangle.

That said, I've only just started reading about it, so I am quite likely full
of shit.

------
dang
Url changed from
[http://www.edankwan.com/experiments/touch/](http://www.edankwan.com/experiments/touch/),
which points to this, which gives more background.

